# how to activate a disabled FSC in CIC



## magicyuan (Sep 11, 2013)

I changed a CIC in F18,unfortunately,can not enter Navigation and Map(gray),

then I got a fsc zip,here are some files below:
SF00261_001B0001.der
SF00261_001B0001.fsc
SF00261_001B0001.xml
SF00261_003A0005.fsc
SF00261_003A0005.der
SF00261_003A0005.xml
SF00261_003A0005.pdf
SF00261_00270001.der
SF00261_00270001.fsc
SF00261_00270001.xml

I have an E-sys,hmm,could some one tell me how to activate the CIC in detail,thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

magicyuan said:


> I changed a CIC in F18,unfortunately,can not enter Navigation and Map(gray),
> 
> then I got a fsc zip,here are some files below:
> SF00261_001B0001.der
> ...


Go to E-Sys => Comfort Mode => FSC => Select "Check FSC Status". What does it show as the status for all FSC Codes?


----------



## magicyuan (Sep 11, 2013)

AppID 27(0x1B)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 111(0x6F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 156(0x9C)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 155(0x9B)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 58(0x3A)
UpgradeIndex 3(0x03)
SWTType SWTshort
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus not available


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The Diag Address Error in your picture comes from using 63 instead of 0x63, but it seems you were able to read FSC Status anyway.

As for your problem, your AppID 27(0x1B), which is navigation Enabler and AppID 58(0x3A), which is Road map China Premium are REJECTED, probably because for some reason your are missing AppID 39(0x27), which is Navigation Application Asia.

If the CIC VIN is SF00261, you can Import and Activate the SF00261_00270001.fsc file.


----------



## magicyuan (Sep 11, 2013)

This is Donor CIC,and the car's VIN is SF00261


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

magicyuan said:


> This is Donor CIC,and the car's VIN is SF00261


What are you doing for Navigation Activation? OEM FSC Codes or an Emulator?


----------



## magicyuan (Sep 11, 2013)

My friends sent me SF00261.ZIP
I want to activate navigation with E-sys,emm,which FSC should i choose,
and 
Diagnostic Address (hex) =?
Application Number (dec)=?
Base Variant=?
Upgrade Index=?

Someone told me that unzip SF00261.ZIP to U Flash and load these files with ISSS
then programming CIC.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It seems strange that the Car VIN is SF00261 and that this VIN already has FSC Codes for Navigation, as that would imply the car came with factory navigation, which if true there would be no point in retrofitting CIC where one already exists. This would only happen if these FSC Codes were recently issued by BMW AG post production, and you would have paid a premium for them. 

But, if what you say is true, and that the car VIN is SF00261, you need to Import and Activate all 3 of these FSC Codes as follows: 

Diag Address is 0x63 and Base Variant is HU_CIC and:

AppID 27 - Upgrade Index 1
AppID 58 - Upgrade Index 5
AppID 39 - Upgrade Index 1

You will use the "Upgrade FSC" function.

All the FSC Codes (.fsc) will need to first be Base 64 Decoded before they can be used with E-Sys.


----------



## shaohuiclub333 (Sep 4, 2015)

i have met the same problem .thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shaohuiclub333 said:


> i have met the same problem .thanks


Please be specific. What have you specifically done to car, and what is the specific situation with it now?


----------



## garethdphillips (Aug 22, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> It seems strange that the Car VIN is SF00261 and that this VIN already has FSC Codes for Navigation, as that would imply the car came with factory navigation, which if true there would be no point in retrofitting CIC where one already exists. This would only happen if these FSC Codes were recently issued by BMW AG post production, and you would have paid a premium for them.
> 
> But, if what you say is true, and that the car VIN is SF00261, you need to Import and Activate all 3 of these FSC Codes as follows:
> 
> ...


Sorry to hijack this thread, but if a car has navigation from factory but this is the business system, and the CIC is changed to a Pro /High system, are new FSC codes required to activate navigation? Im not sure if what you are saying is that if a car already has nav from factory, it doesnt need FSC codes, but not sure if this applies for an "upgrade" from Business to High / Pro ??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

garethdphillips said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but if a car has navigation from factory but this is the business system, and the CIC is changed to a Pro /High system, are new FSC codes required to activate navigation? Im not sure if what you are saying is that if a car already has nav from factory, it doesnt need FSC codes, but not sure if this applies for an "upgrade" from Business to High / Pro ??


Yes, new FSC Codes are needed. They are different FSC Codes for 606 Business Nav and 609 Pro Nav.


----------



## martininkent (Sep 18, 2014)

*maybe you can help*

voice fsc code error after istap took code then said BO not activated CODE REFUSED , but it shows it in istap,some members are saying use fstool and delete it and some say use tool32 , but iam not use to using these progys,, some help please


----------



## Ricardo Santos (Nov 12, 2012)

good night friend I need help I installed a nbt in my f36 and I have the blocked navigation can help me? thank you


----------



## aure (Dec 20, 2016)

*bmw cic e82*

Hi i have a same problem with my e82 135 coupe i try to update with ista p some modules the ista p start to working with my cic and the deutronics loss the supply and the cic goes to blue program aborted then i try to restore with winkfp with a files i find in internet and now not working so i buy a second hand cic i installed but the nav maps are not enabled now i cant to program with ista p because want to replace ihka the ihka works fine but i want to enable the maps the donor cic have the same road maps same version but is not enable some ideas to enable maps?


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

if you fit a second hand CIC you must change the VIN in CIC that it matches your car, then import/activate the OEM FSC codes.
otherwise you can fit a emulator and to activate the already stored FSC's


----------

